# TycoPro Crown Gear- Replacement/Substitute



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Hey Guys, I was wondering if someone could tell me, what Other Crown Gear, that's easily obtainable, can be used as a Replacement and/or Substitute for the Stock Crown gear, and still use the stock pinion, or another easily obtainable pinion ?
PS- and No, I'm not willing to CUT out a Window in the plastic for a larger diameter Crown gear !


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.......


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*I found a Gear that works !*

Thanks Dan for all that info, and I will use it later for reference.
But, as for now....yes- the Stock TycoPro Crown Gear is 19t. And in my parts inventory, I had several AW Ultra-G Thunderjet 18t Crown gears, that I picked up new, to retrofit my old JL/AW T-Jets. And well, the gear looked close, so I slid her on the Axle, and although the Gear needed Shimmed for proper mesh, it appeared to be a Perfect Replacement. And after shimming, she tested out perfectly, and was even as silent running as the OEM Gear. Also of note, if you have the early Tyco Curvehugger Cars, they use the same small crown gear as the TycoPro, and you can retrofit them as well.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

are AW/JL rear axles 0.063?
and TYCO rear axles 0.059?


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Al, I know that, my Aftermarket axle WAS .059" and the spline was coarse, plus a dab of Loctite was over-kill. She's now had 100+ laps and runs like a charm 

PS- For Ships & Grins, go Mic the Axles Journals on an Auto World T-Jet Axle- you'll be Surprised ! Now don't Mic the Oversize Course Splines, just the Journals, and you'll find them anywhere from .058" to .060" ....God ya gotta LOVE AW Quality


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*crown gears*

hey ralph i may have a few of these to part with let me look in my stock and see if i still have them will let u know ty.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Honda, do you mean the OEM TycoPro Crowns, or... ?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*tyco pro crowns*

I have 3 in my stash I might be getting more white and black ones give me about 2 or 3 days to get them ok ty.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Thanks*



honda27 said:


> I have 3 in my stash I might be getting more white and black ones give me about 2 or 3 days to get them ok ty.


 Okie dokie, thanks Hondarrell :thumbsup:
Oh btw- are these Crown Gears- New, or "Used" take- offs ???


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*gears*

used take offs nos is hard 2 find ralph


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

So Hondarrell, whats the dealio ?


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*crowns*

have not gottin them yet guy who has them has not been over so I can get them yet might be wed or Thursday ok.


----------

